# Anyone else 37 weeks and extremely breathless?



## Sadie79

I had a terrible nights sleep because of it - I had to sleep upright against a pillow. Right now I just can't seem to catch my breath regardless of what position I get in......I know I am getting enough oxygen because I haven't gone dizzy or faint, it just feels horrible. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and everybody else's 37 week bumps seem to have dropped, allowing them to breath!!!


----------



## PAgal

I will be 37 weeks Monday and I have been breathless for awhile now. I can't talk and walk at the same time without getting winded, my OH is always like, "are you alright?!" because I have to sit down a lot. I have so much pressure down low that she has to be dropping but I'm pretty sure we would get our breath back if they were dropped. Hang in there, maybe one day LO will suddenly drop and we can breath for the last couple weeks!


----------



## Sadie79

Aw thanks - its a relief that i'm not the only one!! x


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

im not 30 weeks but i can really relate to this.

recently ive been unable to sleep because when i breath, it just feels like im not getting enough oxygen! Then i start to panic because i feel like i just can't breath enough!!

I hate this so much because it makes me worry about not being able to breath, then it makes it even worse !

does anyone know what the cause of this is???


----------



## Sadie79

I've heard its the baby and placenta pushing against the diaphram and lungs and is worse in smaller framed women. So if your shorter in height or normally skinny (i'm not anymore lol but i was!!) Then you are more likely to be breathless. Last night i was definitely starting to panic as well which makes it worse!! x


----------



## stillinshock

im getting this too, i think i have dropped cause my heartburn has finally gone but was wondering why am i so short of breath at night and im also panicking then which makes it worse doesnt it.......suppose its another 1 of the joys. not long now ladies x


----------



## elle13

This happens to me too! I always think I'm about to have a panic attack when I can't catch my breath. It's worst at night when I'm trying to get comfortable to go to sleep (impossible). I usually have to stand up and walk around a little hoping baby will move positions and let me have just one deep breath! LOL Glad I'm not the only one...my doctor said it has to do with your anatomy, and as I am short (5'3) it seems the little one is just a little cramped in there :)


----------



## sequeena

Yes at times I feel really out of breath, bloody baby feet in my ribs :lol:


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

im 5 ft 6" and was a size 10 before... so is it baby pushing on our lungs??


----------



## 7brebri

I'm 31 weeks and just made a post about this, I hate it! I feel like I'm being suffocated :( I am an asthmatic on top of it! And I'm 5"2 and my pre pregnancy weight was 100 exactly. I was very small framed so now I see why it's so bad, my little girl was 3 pounds 4 oz when i had my last check up, 28/29 weeks and that's bigger than most babys at this stage so I'm not sure if that has to do with it either. But I just lay down, turn the bedroom fan on and put our smaller fan in front of me, the cold fresh air seems to help me, also sometimes putting my shoulders back and laying with my legs spread out. This is the only thing that helps me, ohh or really cold water.


----------



## cyanidepill

I'm 37 weeks and whilst my bump has dropped..... a lot.....if she stretches or pushes her legs up she seems to squish my lungs and makes it hard to breathe. I've tried to get her to shift position but she's stubborn! xx


----------



## Sadie79

7brebri said:


> I'm 31 weeks and just made a post about this, I hate it! I feel like I'm being suffocated :( I am an asthmatic on top of it! And I'm 5"2 and my pre pregnancy weight was 100 exactly. I was very small framed so now I see why it's so bad, my little girl was 3 pounds 4 oz when i had my last check up, 28/29 weeks and that's bigger than most babys at this stage so I'm not sure if that has to do with it either. But I just lay down, turn the bedroom fan on and put our smaller fan in front of me, the cold fresh air seems to help me, also sometimes putting my shoulders back and laying with my legs spread out. This is the only thing that helps me, ohh or really cold water.


Makes sense - mines a big baby too, apparently already over 7lbs with 3 weeks to go!!


----------

